# Which projection technology do you prefer?



## ruinexplorer (Jun 26, 2010)

Digital projection is becoming quite integrated into theater and has all but replaced film projection in many other industries as well, including scenic projection done with slide type projectors. 

So, my question to you is what type of projector do you prefer? Please give why you made that selection and maybe even why you dislike another technology.

LCD - (Liquid Crystal Display) allows light to transmit through the liquid crystal or through electric charge ot the liquid crystal, blocks the light along with polarizing light filters.

Single chip DLP - (Digital Light Processing) reflects light via micro-mirrors, using one DLP chip and a rapidly spinning color wheel to make image

Three chip DLP - light engine breaks source into primary colors to three DLP chips and then re-assembled to form image.

LCoS - (Liquid Crystal on Silicon) a hybrid technology utilizing LCD panels to reflect light instead of blocking it.

Other - I'm not referencing light sources here such as lamp or LED or laser, but maybe that you still prefer CRT (Cathode Ray Tube) or film projection.


----------



## museav (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't really have a general preference but rather different preferences based on different applications. For example, I prefer LCD in many medical, science and art applications where color rendition is critical, e.g. where the difference between pink and slightly red equates to the difference between you're healthy and start making your final plans. I generally avoid single chip LCD in 24/7 operations as the color wheel tends to be a weak point in reliability. The high contrast offered by DLP can be advantageous in digital cinema, film studies and screening room applications but may be of very limited benefit in rooms with higher ambient light levels. Technologies like LCoS, D-ILA and SXRD (the latter two are JVC's and Sony's variants on LCoS) are essentially each limited to one or two manufacturers, which can limit the product options available. And, of course, budget can be a factor.

CRT, film and even slides definitely each still have some advantages, however the disadvantages generally outweigh them except in special situations.

I am definitely interested to hear other's thoughts on this.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 30, 2010)

museav said:


> I am definitely interested to hear other's thoughts on this.



Yes, I would also just like to hear other opinions on this topic. It's not for research or sales, but flat out what you like or don't like.

I'll add to this that I don't like the "screen-door" effect that you can get with a sharp focus on a LCD projector. 

I like that LCD projectors are more affordable. A 3-chip LCD is about the same price as a single-chip DLP. And as museav stated, the color wheel is a definite weak link. While I don't have definite statistics, I would say that is the most replaced part (besides regular consumables like lamps and filters) in a single-chip model.

I have more opinions, but I'll save them for later.


----------



## ArtTechie (Aug 19, 2010)

I have used just about every type of projection out there, from film to LCD, DLP and even Lcos and LED. For the money nowadays, go with a 3 chip DLP projector. They range from the large Christie digital projectors that movie theaters use (plus all of the RealD 3D movies are shown this way) to small conference room projectors. The color rendition is actually better than a 3-chip LCD projector and the color does not fade as the bulb does. 

For lightweight portability, LED projectors are getting better. I just purchased the new Casio projector with a hybrid laser and LED lamp for portable off-site use. It works great, and the color is spot on. Only time will tell, how well it lasts. 

Other than changing lamps for large-venue projectors (ie., expensive projectors), I have found changing lamps in smaller projectors not even worth it as the cost of the lamp is about the same as the cost of a new projector. Plus, the color always seems to be off and the replacement bulb never lasts as long as the original. Has anyone else had this same problem?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 19, 2010)

Are you buying OEM (Original Equipment Manufacturer) lamps? Check out this article for a brief explanation of the differences.

I'd also say that it depends on the quality of the original projector on deciding to get a new projector or a new lamp. For home theater projectors, this is often the case which is why you should always consider lamp replacement price when purchasing a projector.


----------



## FunnyFellow (Aug 21, 2010)

I use SXRD


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 21, 2010)

FunnyFellow said:


> I use SXRD


 
Ah, I probably should have added D-ILA and SXRD to the LCoS poll option. You could mark it if you want.

What are your likes and dislikes of your projector?


----------

